# بخش دانش آموزی > پرسش و پاسخ دانش آموزی > فارغ التحصیلان و پشت کنکوریها >  عوارض حاد پشت کنکوری

## Mohamad_R

با عرض سلام و تسلیت کنکوری های 99 منجمله خودم . بشخصه این سال یکی از بدترین سال های کنکور از بدو تولد تا قرن اخیر است . 

دوستان عزیز و گرامی پشت کنکور و فارغ التحصیل ها : 

من قصد موندن برا کنکور 1400 رو دارم و مطمئنم که امسال قبول نمیشم به خاطر یه مسائلی که گفتم تو این تاپیک . 



لطفا از مشکلات و چه بکنیم و چه نکنیم در دوران پشت کنکور بگید خیلی ممنون . 



ضمنا 99 اولین کنکورم بود.




لطفا نگین که این 5 روز رو بخون چون دارم میخونم

----------


## dina.kh

*سلام 
اول از همه از ساعت مطالعه ای که میتونی شروع کن و ساعت رو ببر بالا... ساعت مطالعت رو مثلا اگه الان توانت 4 ساعت هست از 4 شروع کن و هر هفته یه تایم که مد نظرته بهش اضافه کن 
دوم اینکه بنظرم مجازی رو بزار کنار و برای تایم استراحتت میتونی به فعالیتایی که علاقه داری انجام بدی  استراحت بین دروست که کلا مجازی نیا .کلا مجازی رو خیلی کنترل کن مثلا هفته ای یه تایم خاص تو روز جمعه راستی اینم بگم پیام رسان و شبکه اجتماعی داری دلیت اکانت کن این خیلی مهمه .نگرانم نباش واتس و تلگرام رو حذف کنی مثلا بگی شاید کسی باهام کار داشته باشه اگه کارش مهم باشه پول خرج میکنه اس ام اس میده اگه خواست حالتم بپرسه بزار برات ارزش قائل شه یکم پول اس ام اس بده 
امسال اگه از اقوام و دوستات قبول شدن نشینی خودخوری کنی که چرا من امسال قبول نشدم ؟ به جای این چیزا بیشتر و بیشتر و بیشتر تلاش کن و خودتو با بقیه مقایسه نکن .خودتو فقط و فقط با دیروز خودت مقایسه  کن همین 
منظم با یه ازمون از اول سال پیش برو و اصلا غیبت نکن 
به نتیجه و رتبه و رشته و دانشگاه کلا فکر نکن فقط هر صبح بیدار میشی برای اون روزت اهداف تنظیم کن و تا اخر شب خودتو ملزم کن انجامشون بدی 
تایم نزاری برای هر درس بهتره و میتونی حجمی بخونی البته این بستگی به شخص داره 
روحیه خودتو حفط کن تو این سال که خیلی مهمه در واقع موفقیت تو سال پشت کنکوری یا حتی همون سال اول 50 درصدش به روحیه فرد بستگی داره 

توکل و تلاش و تلاش و تلاش و تلاش و تلاش و تلاش و تلاش تورو به هدفت میرسونه 


اینا همه ی تجربیاتیه که تو این سالها به دست اوردم  
موفق باشی*

----------


## Sanazbst

فکر کن الان کنکور ۹۹ اخرین فرصتته. ببین توی ۵ روز حاضری اشتباه این یه سالتو کنار بذاری ؟ میتونی حداقل ۵ روز مداوم روزی ۱۰ ساعت درس بخونی ؟ گوشیو بذاری کنار ؟
اگه تونستی دمت گرم برو ادامه بده تا ۱۴۰۰
اگه نه نمون. نمون. نمون
هرچقدر بیشتر بمونی بدتر میشه اوضاع

----------


## aysan 18

*منم میمونم پشت امسال اولین کنکورم بود و اشتباهات زیادی داشتم که نمی خام سال بعد تکرارشون کنم
1.مجازی کلا تعطیل می کنم  2.برنامه هام رو آرمانی نمی نویسم 3.از اول متعادل می خونم اختصاصی و عمومی ها رو (تابستون اختصاصی خوندم و از عمومیا فقط زبان خوندم) 4.بی توجهی به دختر و پسر فلانی که مامان و بابام بهشون افتخار می کنن خخخ 5.منظمممممم خوندن خیلی بهتره هر روز 5 ساعت منظم بخونی تا اینکه ی روز 10 بخونی ی روز صفر 6.حذف دوستان منفی نگر و درس نخان و فاز منفی ها 7.مرور زیاد 8.وسواسی درس نخوندن چون در این صورت وقتی نمی مونه برا مرور 9.اززززززز حاشیییییه دور شدن 10.حساس نشدن روی ساعت درس خوندن هر وقت خسته نبودی بخون فرقی نداره که 4 صبحه واگه هم خسته ای استراحت کن یکم 11.حجمی درس خوندن بدون ساعت گرفتن*

----------


## Arash_schulzy

> با عرض سلام و تسلیت کنکوری های 99 منجمله خودم . بشخصه این سال یکی از بدترین سال های کنکور از بدو تولد تا قرن اخیر است . 
> 
> دوستان عزیز و گرامی پشت کنکور و فارغ التحصیل ها : 
> 
> من قصد موندن برا کنکور 1400 رو دارم و مطمئنم که امسال قبول نمیشم به خاطر یه مسائلی که گفتم تو این تاپیک . 
> 
> 
> 
> لطفا از مشکلات و چه بکنیم و چه نکنیم در دوران پشت کنکور بگید خیلی ممنون . 
> ...


من ۹۸ اولین کنکورم رو دادم و رتبه ۹۰۰۰ منطقه ۲ شدم(تجربی ) اصلا راضی نبودم ولی خب میدونستم جای امید هست و میشه با یه سال موندن قبول شد. برا همین موندم و امسال دوباره میخوام کنکور بدم و امیدوارم نتیجه خوبی بگیرم.در کل نسبت به سال پیش پیشرفت داشتم تو تراز و از میانگین ۶۰۰۰ پارسال امسال میانگین تقریبا ۶۶۰۰ شد . سختی های خودشو داره ولی اگه بخوای میشه. نمیدونم امسال چه رتبه ای میاری ولی امیدتو از دست نده هر چیزی ممکنه ولی اگه خواستی پشت بمونی، تا بهمن بخون و اگه تونستی ترازتو برسونی بالای ۶۵۰۰ تا اون موقع(نه میانگین فقط یواش یواش پیشرفت کنی برسی به ۶۵۰۰ ) ادامه بده اگه نه که برو ثبت نام کن برا بهمن یه دانشگاهی. بازم میگم هر چیزی ممکنه و شاید حتی اگه ترازت تا اون موقع ۶۵۰۰ نشد هم بتونی تا کنکور سال بعد انقد پیشرفت کنی که به نتیجه برسی. به رتبه امسالت هم مربوط میشه تا ببینی از کجا باید به کجا برسی. ولی نزار کسی بترسونتت که پشت کنکور موندن خیلی کار سختیه،نه سخت نیست مثل هر کار دیگه ای به تلاش نیاز داره همین. من خودم هدفم برا امسال میانیگین نزدیک ۷۰۰۰ بود ولی نشد،چهار پنج بار تراز به ۶۸۰۰ رسید ولی بازم به اون میانگینی که میخواستم نرسیدم. نهایتا هیچکس صلاحتو بهتر از خودت نمیدونه پس خوب روش فکر کن.امیدوارم بهترین تصمیم رو بگیری.موفق باشی.

----------


## _LEYLA_

فقط کسی که درس خونده باشه ، سر جلسه رفته باشه ، حالا به هر دلیلی از نتیجه راضی نباشه ، حق داره پشت کنکور بمونه
در غیر اینصورت پشت کنکور موندن اشتباهه.

----------


## dina.kh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط _LEYLA_


فقط کسی که درس خونده باشه ، سر جلسه رفته باشه ، حالا به هر دلیلی از نتیجه راضی نباشه ، حق داره پشت کنکور بمونه
در غیر اینصورت پشت کنکور موندن اشتباهه.



کاملا موافقم*

----------


## Alirezaaaaa

به حضرت عباس نه قصد داشتم پشت کنکور بمونم نه میخواستم ولی اصلا نمیدونم چی شد که با مردودی تو سنجش روبرو شدم و اصلا چجور گذشت و چی شد :Yahoo (77):   :Yahoo (21):

----------


## Zero_Horizon

> با عرض سلام و تسلیت کنکوری های 99 منجمله خودم . بشخصه این سال یکی از بدترین سال های کنکور از بدو تولد تا قرن اخیر است . 
> 
> دوستان عزیز و گرامی پشت کنکور و فارغ التحصیل ها : 
> 
> من قصد موندن برا کنکور 1400 رو دارم و مطمئنم که امسال قبول نمیشم به خاطر یه مسائلی که گفتم تو این تاپیک . 
> 
> 
> 
> لطفا از مشکلات و چه بکنیم و چه نکنیم در دوران پشت کنکور بگید خیلی ممنون . 
> ...



من اولین کنکورم 98 بود (رتبه ام حدود 3400 شد) و امسال پشت کنکور بودم 

ایشالا اگه عمری باقی بود توی وقت مناسب تجربیاتم رو به اشتراک میزارم

فقط اینو از الآن بدون که پشت کنکوری بودن خیلی خیلی سخت تر از اونی هست که فکرش رو میکنی و اراده خیلی قوی ای رو میطلبه

----------


## Maneli

خودت بهتر میدونی 
اماخواستی بمونی اول مجازی کلا تعطیل 
دوم هم اولی :Yahoo (4): 
از وقتی نتایج قطعی اومد تصمیم ات کنکور دوباره بودحتی یک روزم از دست نده قلم چی ام برو علی رغم مافیا بودنش خیلی حساب شده است کارش
موفق باشی :Yahoo (76):

----------


## dina.kh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mehrasaa


خودت بهتر میدونی 
اماخواستی بمونی اول مجازی کلا تعطیل 
دوم هم اولی
از وقتی نتایج قطعی اومد تصمیم ات کنکور دوباره بودحتی یک روزم از دست نده قلم چی ام برو علی رغم مافیا بودنش خیلی حساب شده است کارش
موفق باشی


با عرض معذرت 
اگه میخوای پشت کنکور بمونی هر چه سریعتر شروع کن 
اگه وایسه تا اعلام نتایج شده ابان ماه 
از الان با ساعت مطالعه پایین شروع کن*

----------


## lix_Max

باید ببینی میتونی پشت کنکور بمونی یا نه.من خودم امسال اولین کنکورمه و اگه قبول نشدم رشته مورد نظرمو میرم رشته های دیگه چون واقعا تحمل یک سال دیگه موندن رو ندارم و خودمو میشناسم قصدم ندارم خودمو گول بزنم.شما هم فقط یکار باید کنی تا موفق بشی‌ اونم اینه که هرکاری امسال کردی یا نکردی که باعث شد این تاپیک با این موضوع بزنی رو اصلاح کنی.موفق باشی

----------


## Soheil.si

نظراتو خوندم بنظرم زیادی محدود میکنین 
همین چندوقت پیش تو کانون یه نفر با تراز 7800 مصاحبه کرد و گفت که روزانه 1 ساعت اینستا استفاده میکنه...دقت کنین روزانه یه ساعت...
روحیه خیلی مهمه آدم باید جنبه داشته باشه و کنترل کنه مگه نه یعنی چی مجازی تعطیل فلان تعطیل اینا همه در حد شعاره و تهش همین فشارا 1ماه بیشتر دووم نمیاره و کامل باز ول میکنن

----------


## dina.kh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Soheil.si


نظراتو خوندم بنظرم زیادی محدود میکنین 
همین چندوقت پیش تو کانون یه نفر با تراز 7800 مصاحبه کرد و گفت که روزانه 1 ساعت اینستا استفاده میکنه...دقت کنین روزانه یه ساعت...
روحیه خیلی مهمه آدم باید جنبه داشته باشه و کنترل کنه مگه نه یعنی چی مجازی تعطیل فلان تعطیل اینا همه در حد شعاره و تهش همین فشارا 1ماه بیشتر دووم نمیاره و کامل باز ول میکنن



سال کنکور تفریح در حد معقول و کنترل شده جز ملزوماته اینکه هفته ای ذو روز یا یه روز بری بیرون با دوستات بازار  پارک و...... ولی مجازی زیادش سمه .
میری اینستا برای 10 دقیقه به خودت میای 23 ساعته داری استفاده میکنی 

به نطرم به جای مجازی رفتن روزی یه ساعت بازی کامپیوتری بهتره هر چند اگه اون بازی غیر کامپیوتری باشه چه بهتر مثلا فوتبال دستی یا هر چیزی دیگه 

اینا همش برمیگرده به خود فرد برای کسی مثل من مجازی عین زهر بود حتی بدتر از زهر*

----------


## VENOM.M

> نظراتو خوندم بنظرم زیادی محدود میکنین 
> همین چندوقت پیش تو کانون یه نفر با تراز 7800 مصاحبه کرد و گفت که روزانه 1 ساعت اینستا استفاده میکنه...دقت کنین روزانه یه ساعت...
> روحیه خیلی مهمه آدم باید جنبه داشته باشه و کنترل کنه مگه نه یعنی چی مجازی تعطیل فلان تعطیل اینا همه در حد شعاره و تهش همین فشارا 1ماه بیشتر دووم نمیاره و کامل باز ول میکنن


خیلی از اونا که میگی روزانه 1 ساعت مجازی میان و تراز 7 هزار دارن از قبل دهم شروع کردن به خوندن در نتیجه الان با یه مرور دهم یازدهم رو کامل بلد میشن نه اینکه کل 3 سال رو بخوان تو 1 سال تموم کنن

----------


## Soheil.si

> *
> 
> 
> سال کنکور تفریح در حد معقول و کنترل شده جز ملزوماته اینکه هفته ای ذو روز یا یه روز بری بیرون با دوستات سینما پارک و...... ولی مجازی زیادش سمه .
> میری اینستا برای 10 دقیقه به خودت میای 23 ساعته داری استفاده میکنی 
> 
> به نطرم به جای مجازی رفتن روزی یه ساعت بازی کامپیوتری بهتره هر چند اگه اون بازی غیر کامپیوتری باشه چه بهتر مثلا فوتبال دستی یا هر چیزی دیگه 
> 
> اینا همش برمیگرده به خود فرد برای کسی مثل من مجازی عین زهر بود حتی بدتر از زهر*


این شرایط خیلی خوبه ولی واسه همه فراهم نیست واسه دختر که خیلیم سخت تره و اینکه الان کرونا هم اجازه هیچ کاریرو نمیده
آره من خودمم جنبه مجازی ندارم اصلا ولی اگه یکی بتونه کنترل کنه مشکلی نیست واقعا :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Soheil.si

> خیلی از اونا که میگی روزانه 1 ساعت مجازی میان و تراز 7 هزار دارن از قبل دهم شروع کردن به خوندن در نتیجه الان با یه مرور دهم یازدهم رو کامل بلد میشن نه اینکه کل 3 سال رو بخوان تو 1 سال تموم کنن


آخه همین شخص کنار یه ساعت اینستا گفته که 14ساعتم درس میخونه:/یعنی درس خوندنای قبلا باعث نشده بخواد از ساعت مطالعه اش کم کنه و برنامه اش سبک تر باشه

----------


## VENOM.M

> آخه همین شخص کنار یه ساعت اینستا گفته که 14ساعتم درس میخونه:/یعنی درس خوندنای قبلا باعث نشده بخواد از ساعت مطالعه اش کم کنه و برنامه اش سبک تر باشه


خب هرکی اینجا میتونه روزی 14 ساعت پیوسته درس بخونه 2 ساعتم بره اینستا نه اینکه طرف روزی 10 ساعت درس بخونه 3 ساعت مجازی چک کنه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## dina.kh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Soheil.si


این شرایط خیلی خوبه ولی واسه همه فراهم نیست واسه دختر که خیلیم سخت تره و اینکه الان کرونا هم اجازه هیچ کاریرو نمیده
آره من خودمم جنبه مجازی ندارم اصلا ولی اگه یکی بتونه کنترل کنه مشکلی نیست واقعا


خو ما دخترا با خانواده میریم بیرون دیگه پسرا معمولا تفریحاتشون با دوستاشونهالبته خیلیا هستن که دوست دارن با خانوده وقت بگدرونن
  ولی من به شخصه به عنوان یه دختر ترجیحم با خانواده اس چون امنیتش هم بیشتره و ارامش خاطرش هم بیشتره 

تمام این برنامه ها برای بعد کروناس فعلا که ته خونه امنیتش از همه جا بیشتره* 


پ.ن :سینما رو ویرایش کردم تو پیام قبلی چون بعدش پشیمون شدم به نطرم بازار رفتن و دیدن مردم خیلی بهتر از سینماس با این فیلمایی که ارزش دیدن ندارن

----------


## sepehr_a

یه کلام برای کسایی که میخوان پشت بمونن(ببین سال دیگه همین موقع اگه دانشگاه رفته باشی حسرت میخوری که کاش یک سال دیگه میخوندم یا نه!)

----------


## _Joseph_

> با عرض سلام و تسلیت کنکوری های 99 منجمله خودم . بشخصه این سال یکی از بدترین سال های کنکور از بدو تولد تا قرن اخیر است . 
> 
> دوستان عزیز و گرامی پشت کنکور و فارغ التحصیل ها : 
> 
> من قصد موندن برا کنکور 1400 رو دارم و مطمئنم که امسال قبول نمیشم به خاطر یه مسائلی که گفتم تو این تاپیک . 
> 
> 
> 
> لطفا از مشکلات و چه بکنیم و چه نکنیم در دوران پشت کنکور بگید خیلی ممنون . 
> ...


من سال 95 اولیین کنکورم بود از یه مدرسه ای بودم که با معدل 17 شاگرد دوم کلاس بودم تا جایی که یادم میاد خیلی اشتیاق داشتم برای کنکور از همون تابستان قلمچی ثبت نام کردم و منبع خریدم (هر چند بدون تحقیق خریدم و اصلا کتابها رو نمیشناختم تا جایی که رفتم از فیزیک گاج فقط جلد اول رو خریدم که سوال هست و پیش خودم گفتم پاسخ تشریحی نیاز نیست که کلید کافیه یعنی اینقدر پرت بودم ولی وقتی جلد دوم رو تو مدرسه تو دست دوستم دیدم که درسنامه و ... داشت رفتم بعدا جلد دوم هم خریدم ) یعنی از تابستان شروع کردم بدون هیچ دید و نگرش و تحقیق و قلمچی رو هم رفتم تابستان اصلا نمیتونستم به جز عمومی سوالای اختصاصی رو جواب بدم چون خوندن بلد نبودم و اکثرا منفی میزدم و تو دام میافتادم از مهر تصمیم گرفتم برم تحقیق کنم در مورد کنکر چون تابستونم رو از دست داده بودم بجز حفظ کردن واکنشهای شیمی و لفت و ادبیات و .... هیچی بلد نبودم رفتم اول منابع رو دیدم و فهمیدم که تازه چی به چیه مهر ماه رفتم نمایشگاه کتاب تبریز و کتابهایی که مد نظرم بود رو تهیه کردم و شروع کردم به خوندن دو تا ازمون قبلی رو از دست دادم تو قلمچی و چون قلمچی از بیس میچینه میاد بالا اگه یکی از مباحث پایه ای رو از دست بدین دیگه خوندن مبحث جدید فایده ای نداره چون عین زنجیر به هم متصل ان ولی من این رو نمیدونستم فکر میکردم مثل همون مدرسه یه تک توک دونستن کار رو راه میندازه ولی ای دل غافل که سوال کنکور با نهایی و کتاب فرق داره و توش از راهنمایی بگیر تا پیش دانشگاهی ترکیب میزنن و باید همش رو بدونی مخصوصا تو رشته ریاضی که من بودم سرت رو دردنیارم من که تو پایه درس نخونده بودم و تابستونم هم بر سر ندانم کاری گذشت تا بهمن هم بر سر این ندونسته ام وقتم تلف شد و من در آمزمونها همش تراز 4600 میاوردم از بهمن دیگه گفتم امسال تمام شد میمونم سال بعد خدا شاهده کسایی که نخونده بودم از فروردین شروع کردن و رفتن دانشگاه درسته که الان تموم کردن و بیکارن و رفتن سربازی ولی مدرکشونو گرفتن
من موندم برای 96 یکی از همسایه های ما همون سال که نمونه دولتی درس میخوند رفت کامپیوتر شریف من هم کامپیوتر میخواستم و از قبل برنامه نویسی و ... یاد گرفته بودم و یه جری خوری تکنولوؤی و کامپیوترم من با این همسای مون صحبت کردم اون زمان فرق دانشگاه ها رو زیاد نمیدونستم و اصلا شریف تو ذهنم نبود فکر میکردم باید همه چی رو 100 بزنی
من که کارنامه ایشون رو دیدم فقط زبان رو 100 زده بود بقیه نرمال بودن حتی شیمیش رو 40 زده بود
من برای 96 هدفم شریف شد ولی توی 96 دچار وسواس مطالعه شدم یعنی چی؟به خودم میگفتم باید ساعت 7 درس رو شروع کره باشی صبح که میشد 9 دیگه اونروز رو سوخته میدونستم که علتش هم برنامه سنگینی بود که ریخته بودم تا حدوداس بهمن سر این مورد و فضای مجازی هیچی یعنی هیچی نخوندم از بهمنو اسفند شروع کردم مباحث ساده رو خوندن 
شیمی رو پایه رو کامل خوندم از اختصاصی ها و ریاضی رو هم یه مباحثش رو خوندم فیزیک نخوندم از عمومی ها هم خوب من تافل داشتم و زبان اوکی بودم اون رو نخوندم ولی  دینی رو خوندم دینی زدم 80 شیمی زدم 70 ادبیات 36 فقط قرابت زدم که همش درست بود و نخونده بودم هم در کمال تعجب و سورپرایز شدم  :Yahoo (5): فیزیک رو یه سوال رو تقلب کردم و منفی زدم سر اون یه سوال که غلط شد  :Yahoo (23):  ریاضی رو هم 1/8 درصد زدم زبان رو 98 زدم عربی رو هم یادم نیست ولی حدودای 9 درصد زده بودم رتبه ام شد 4500 که رتبه معمولی بود توی منطقه 3 ولی حتی دانشگاه تبریزم قبول نمیشدم روزانه هاشو چه برسه شریف ومن به شدت میخواستم شریف بیارم که یه علتی داره و بعدا میگم و الآن هم هدفم کامپیوتر شریفه
خانواده میگفتم برو دانشگاه خوبه و .. ولی من با هزاران دلیل خواستم که بمونم برای 97 چون پسر بودم سا باید میرفتم سربازی یا دانشگاه 
چون میخواستم کنکور بدم رفتم پیام نور شهرمون که دانشجو محسوب بشم و معاف بخورم برای 4 سال و از طرفی مرخصی بگیرم از دانشگاه و بخونم برای 97 ولی 97 دچار یه افسردگی و خود خوری و فرسایش شدم که رتبه او دوبرابر شد و شدم 9800 منطقه 3 باز هم دولتی قبول میشدم و کامپیوتر ولی نرفتم چون میدونستم ارزشی نداره و اونایی هم که رفتن الآن پشیمونن رفتم خدمت سربازی :Yahoo (99):  که یه تصمیم غیر منتظه بود برای همه 
یوسفی که از دیروز میخواست شریف قبل بشه داره میره خدمت ؟؟!!! هیچکس باور نمیکرد چون یه جورایی باب شده که پسرا میرن دانشگاه بعد سربازی و بعد کار ازاد 
من که میگفتم شریف میخوام و همه دیگه بهم میگفتن بابا شریفی و مسخره ام میکردن داشتم میرفتم خدمت و این یعنی شکست اتمی  :Yahoo (68): 
رفتم خدمت در طول دوره خدمت فامیل و دوستان و... میگفتن بابا همون سال اول اگه میرفتی خدمت الان تموم کرده بود یو ... از این جور زخم ها که همه میخورن همه اونهایی که کنکور رو پیش روشون دارن از این حرفها شنیدن یه جورایی
من هم ناراحت میشدم و موهام اون سال تک توک سفید شدن و قسمتی اش هم ریخت از شدن استرس و عصبانیت دیگه مهمونی ها زیاد نمیرفتم چونمیدونستم مسخره ام میکنن و ...که نمیخوام ادامه بدم و حالم باز بد بشه
بعد از خدمت الآن حدود 4 ماهه تموم شده توی اردیبهشت که باز ثبت نام رو باز کردن ثبت نام کردم برای 99 ولی هدفم امسال نبود چون یه سری کار ها بود که باید میکردم و کلا میخواستمهم نمیتونستم بخونم ولی الآن تصمیم گرفتم بخونم برای 1400 رشته ی ریاضی و مهندسی کامپیوترصنعتی شریف :Yahoo (99): 
وقتی این تصمیم رو اعلام کردم همه فک و فامیل و دوستان و حتی دشمنان :Yahoo (4): هم گفتن دیگه توروخدا بسه و واکنششون اینجوری بود  :Yahoo (13): (چون معمولا پسر ها بعد خدمت میرن بازار کار واسشون غیر منتظره بود که من بازم بخوام کنکور بدم )و برو کار کن خسته نشدی > یه سری ها زخم زدن گفتن بابا تو کلا نفرین شدی 1000 بارم بخونی قبول نمیشی اوههههه اونمممم شریف وایسا تا بیادددد 
ولی من الآن اینجام با تجربه هایی که در این سالها بدست اوردم و سختی که تو خدمت سربازی کشیدم دارم بهت میگم هیچ چیز غیرممکنی وجود نداره 
من به این نتیجه رسیدم که دیگه هدفم جزئی از وجودم شده و نمیتونم ازم بکنم و بندازم دور و مجبورم که به هدفم برسم هدفم مثل بچه ام شده پاره جیگرم شده باید بهش برسم به هر قیمتی که شده و مطمئنم یه روزی تو آینده برمیگردم و به خودم میگم خیلی کار خوبی کردی 5 بار کنکور دادی برای اینکه به هدفت برسی چون میدونم اینهمه حرف و زخم و سختی ها و تلخی ها تو یه چشم به هم زدن با شیرینی دیدن اسمم و رشته و دانشگاه مورد علاقه ام از بین میرن جوری که انگار وجود نداشتن پس ارزشش رو داره 
من 1400 کامپیوتر شریف قبول میشم با رتبه دورقمی و میام تو انجمن مصاحبه ام رو میزارم به هر قیمتی که شده مهم نیست بقیه چی در موردم میگن مهم نیست حتی دیگه خانواده ام ساپورتم نکنن مهم اینه که خودم اونچیزی رو که میخوام رو بدست بیارم بعد اون همه این فلش هایی که برخلاف جهت منه با من همجهت میشن این رو میدونم 
با بود از کل داستان کنکور من البته یا دوران هایی هم بود که نخواستم بگم چون هم حال خدم هم حال شما بد میشه 
توصیه ام به شما اینه که اگه هدفی افتاده به دلتون توروخدا زمینش نزنین زمینش نزنین تلاش کنین بهش برسین وگرنه تا آخرین روز زندگیتون پشیمون میشین
مسیر پشت کنکوری یه مسیر دشوار و فرسایش خواهد بود همرام با سنگ اندازی اطرافیان و حتی بعضی وقتها سنگ اندازی خودت و کلا دو نوع پشت کنکوری وجود دارن یه سری ها که میخونن و رتبه عالی میارن یه سری هاکه تسلیم این سختی ها میشن و رتبه شون حتی از سال قبل هم بدتر میشه من تو اون 3 سال پشت کنکوری جزو دسته دوم بودم و رفتم توحاشیه و .. و نخوندم یه پشت کنکوری نباید خوب بخونه باید عالی بخونه اگه شما هم میخوایید عالی باشید بسم الله و انشالله 1400 مصاحبه شمام تو انجمن کنکور باشه

----------


## Soheil.si

> *
> 
> خو ما دخترا با خانواده میریم بیرون دیگه پسرا معمولا تفریحاتشون با دوستاشونهالبته خیلیا هستن که دوست دارن با خانوده وقت بگدرونن
>   ولی من به شخصه به عنوان یه دختر ترجیحم با خانواده اس چون امنیتش هم بیشتره و ارامش خاطرش هم بیشتره 
> 
> تمام این برنامه ها برای بعد کروناس فعلا که ته خونه امنیتش از همه جا بیشتره* 
> 
> 
> پ.ن :سینما رو ویرایش کردم تو پیام قبلی چون بعدش پشیمون شدم به نطرم بازار رفتن و دیدن مردم خیلی بهتر از سینماس با این فیلمایی که ارزش دیدن ندارن


درسته ولی خب بازم بی دردسرترین تفریح همون مجازی و فیلم دیدن تو خونه است و خوشبحال اونایی که میتونن کنترل کنن :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mobin.

> *منم میمونم پشت امسال اولین کنکورم بود و اشتباهات زیادی داشتم که نمی خام سال بعد تکرارشون کنم
> 1.مجازی کلا تعطیل می کنم  2.برنامه هام رو آرمانی نمی نویسم 3.از اول متعادل می خونم اختصاصی و عمومی ها رو (تابستون اختصاصی خوندم و از عمومیا فقط زبان خوندم) 4.بی توجهی به دختر و پسر فلانی که مامان و بابام بهشون افتخار می کنن خخخ 5.منظمممممم خوندن خیلی بهتره هر روز 5 ساعت منظم بخونی تا اینکه ی روز 10 بخونی ی روز صفر 6.حذف دوستان منفی نگر و درس نخان و فاز منفی ها 7.مرور زیاد 8.وسواسی درس نخوندن چون در این صورت وقتی نمی مونه برا مرور 9.اززززززز حاشیییییه دور شدن 10.حساس نشدن روی ساعت درس خوندن هر وقت خسته نبودی بخون فرقی نداره که 4 صبحه واگه هم خسته ای استراحت کن یکم 11.حجمی درس خوندن بدون ساعت گرفتن*


چرا همه خودشونو باختن؟ جریان چیه؟

----------


## dina.kh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Soheil.si


درسته ولی خب بازم بی دردسرترین تفریح همون مجازی و فیلم دیدن تو خونه است و خوشبحال اونایی که میتونن کنترل کنن


اگه کسی بتونه کنترل کنه خیلی خوبه ولی سخته و اراده قوی میخواد*

----------


## Mohamad_R

*ضمن تشکر از تک تک دوستان .  
*




> پشت کنکور موندن اولین ضربه ای که بهت میخوره ایینه فکر میکنی تایم زیادی داری به خاطر همین وقت تلف کردنات زیاد میشه 
> اهمال کاری شروع میشه مثلا صب تا ظهر درس نخونی میگی ولش کن فردا صبح زود بیدار میشم از اول شروع میکنم ولی بچه مدرسه ای میدونه صبح تا ظهر تلف کرد ظهر تا عصر باید خوب بخونه وگرنه بعدش فرصت جبرانی نیست
> هر چند امسال همش تعطیلی بود عملا دوازدهم با پشت کنکوری خیلی فرقی نداشت
> یه چیزی که برای خود من سخت بود دور شدن از جو رقابتی دوستانه که تو مدرسه داشتید هس الان که کرونا هس ولی قبلا پیشنهادم این بود اگه پشت کنکور میمونید هر از گاهی کتابخونه هم برید تو جو بچه ها باید یا همین سر زدن به انجمن
> اشتباهات سال گذشتت بنویس و سعی کن تکرارشون نکنی هر کسی خودش میدونه کجا رو اشتباه رفته نیاز به تغییر منبع داری یا کلاس و هر چی همین الان وقتشه 
> هر چه زودتر شروع کن ساعت مظالعتم ثبت کن بفهمی داری چی کار میکنی روحیت حفظ کن عالی بخون
> امیدوارم موفق باشی




جو رقابتی دوستانه نداشتیم تو مدرسه 18 نفر بودیم و 17 نفرشون خر پول و ایفون ایکس دار و بیخیال . که چند تاشون هم الان که 5 روز بعد کنکوره رفتن شمال و ویلا.  باید و باید با برنامه قلمچی برم جلو . استاد عزیز ( متروکه) هم برنامه نویسی رو یادد دادن بهم واین 10 روز با روشی که ایشون گفتن میخونم جواب میده.




> *منم میمونم پشت امسال اولین کنکورم بود و اشتباهات زیادی داشتم که نمی خام سال بعد تکرارشون کنم
> 1.مجازی کلا تعطیل می کنم  2.برنامه هام رو آرمانی نمی نویسم 3.از اول متعادل می خونم اختصاصی و عمومی ها رو (تابستون اختصاصی خوندم و از عمومیا فقط زبان خوندم) 4.بی توجهی به دختر و پسر فلانی که مامان و بابام بهشون افتخار می کنن خخخ 5.منظمممممم خوندن خیلی بهتره هر روز 5 ساعت منظم بخونی تا اینکه ی روز 10 بخونی ی روز صفر 6.حذف دوستان منفی نگر و درس نخان و فاز منفی ها 7.مرور زیاد 8.وسواسی درس نخوندن چون در این صورت وقتی نمی مونه برا مرور 9.اززززززز حاشیییییه دور شدن 10.حساس نشدن روی ساعت درس خوندن هر وقت خسته نبودی بخون فرقی نداره که 4 صبحه واگه هم خسته ای استراحت کن یکم 11.حجمی درس خوندن بدون ساعت گرفتن*


به احترام شما همین قبل اسپم دادنم اینستا و تلگرام رو دلیت زدم و دوستام یکی یکی زنگ زدن از همینجا فدای فالوورا بشم . موافقم بدترین سم کنکوری همین نت نفرین شدس




> من ۹۸ اولین کنکورم رو دادم و رتبه ۹۰۰۰ منطقه ۲ شدم(تجربی ) اصلا راضی نبودم ولی خب میدونستم جای امید هست و میشه با یه سال موندن قبول شد. برا همین موندم و امسال دوباره میخوام کنکور بدم و امیدوارم نتیجه خوبی بگیرم.در کل نسبت به سال پیش پیشرفت داشتم تو تراز و از میانگین ۶۰۰۰ پارسال امسال میانگین تقریبا ۶۶۰۰ شد . سختی های خودشو داره ولی اگه بخوای میشه. نمیدونم امسال چه رتبه ای میاری ولی امیدتو از دست نده هر چیزی ممکنه ولی اگه خواستی پشت بمونی، تا بهمن بخون و اگه تونستی ترازتو برسونی بالای ۶۵۰۰ تا اون موقع(نه میانگین فقط یواش یواش پیشرفت کنی برسی به ۶۵۰۰ ) ادامه بده اگه نه که برو ثبت نام کن برا بهمن یه دانشگاهی. بازم میگم هر چیزی ممکنه و شاید حتی اگه ترازت تا اون موقع ۶۵۰۰ نشد هم بتونی تا کنکور سال بعد انقد پیشرفت کنی که به نتیجه برسی. به رتبه امسالت هم مربوط میشه تا ببینی از کجا باید به کجا برسی. ولی نزار کسی بترسونتت که پشت کنکور موندن خیلی کار سختیه،نه سخت نیست مثل هر کار دیگه ای به تلاش نیاز داره همین. من خودم هدفم برا امسال میانیگین نزدیک ۷۰۰۰ بود ولی نشد،چهار پنج بار تراز به ۶۸۰۰ رسید ولی بازم به اون میانگینی که میخواستم نرسیدم. نهایتا هیچکس صلاحتو بهتر از خودت نمیدونه پس خوب روش فکر کن.امیدوارم بهترین تصمیم رو بگیری.موفق باشی.


به خواست خدا حتما با این تراز خوب قبول میشین . فقط یه قضیه که من زیاد میبینم از پشت کنکوریا موضوع تکراری شدن هستش . علننا این قشر دو هفته میخونن تو اتاق بعد میرن ازمون و همینطوری میره جلو و تو بهمن و اسفند کم میارن ، اما بنظرم دنبال کردن یه ورزش و یه هنگ اوت  برنامه ریزی شده میتونه خوب باشه برا پشت کنکوریا.




> خودت بهتر میدونی 
> اماخواستی بمونی اول مجازی کلا تعطیل 
> دوم هم اولی
> از وقتی نتایج قطعی اومد تصمیم ات کنکور دوباره بودحتی یک روزم از دست نده قلم چی ام برو علی رغم مافیا بودنش خیلی حساب شده است کارش
> موفق باشی


من که از قبل ارادت دارم خدمتتون و اونشب پرسیدم از شما و شما فرمودی حلال است .  اره تلگرام و اینستام رو پاک کردم . توییترم دیاکتیو کردم




> باید ببینی میتونی پشت کنکور بمونی یا نه.من خودم امسال اولین کنکورمه و اگه قبول نشدم رشته مورد نظرمو میرم رشته های دیگه چون واقعا تحمل یک سال دیگه موندن رو ندارم و خودمو میشناسم قصدم ندارم خودمو گول بزنم.شما هم فقط یکار باید کنی تا موفق بشی‌ اونم اینه که هرکاری امسال کردی یا نکردی که باعث شد این تاپیک با این موضوع بزنی رو اصلاح کنی.موفق باشی


حرف شما منطقی ولی با اینکار خودت رو گول نمیزنی و چند سال میخوای از روبرو شدن با حقیقت دور شی . تو همین انجمن افراد زیادی هستن که رفتن روانشاسی یا چیز دیگه ای که بعد پشیمون شدن و برگشتن به راند کنکور



> *
> 
> خو ما دخترا با خانواده میریم بیرون دیگه پسرا معمولا تفریحاتشون با دوستاشونهالبته خیلیا هستن که دوست دارن با خانوده وقت بگدرونن
>   ولی من به شخصه به عنوان یه دختر ترجیحم با خانواده اس چون امنیتش هم بیشتره و ارامش خاطرش هم بیشتره 
> 
> *


واقعا باریک الله خدایا از همین موردا میگفتم ها  :Yahoo (4):

----------


## ha.hg

*هیچی نمیگم جز اینکه هرچی که  شد جانزنید.
  چند شب پیش یکی از کاربرای عزیز  خیلی باهام صحبت کردن وباعث شدن دوباره امیدوار بشم واسه کنکور بجنگم .یه حرفی زدن که هیچ وقت از یاد نمیره

اگه هدفی دارید و واستون مهمه حرمتشو نگه دارید و واسش بجنگید. هدف خیلی با ارزشه 


*

----------


## _Saturn_

اگه هدفی داری بدون وقفه برو دنبالش خودت با این جمله که قسمت نشد تا یه جایی میتونی توجیح کنی بعد از یه مدت مجبوری شکستت بپذیری..
اگه هدفی نداری و دنبال اهداف دیگرانی و به قولی فقط میخوای به چیز تاپ قبول بشی که بقیه قبولت کنن و به به و چه چه کنن برات ، بدون که اولا خیلی سخت به اون رشته تاپ میرسی چون علاقه ای نداری بهش بهونه های ذهنت انقدر زیاد میشن که جلوت میگیرن و ثانیا اگه قبولم بشی خوندن اون رشته برات در حد مرگ سخت و خسته کننده میشه
حالا تصمیم با خودته

----------


## Amirsh23

دوستانی که توی کم کردن مجازی تجربه موفق داشتن چیکار کردن . چون واقعا نمیشه کنارش گذاشت بخاطر اینکه مثلا اموزشی مجازی هست مدرسه ممکنه اطلاعیه بزنه نفهمم یا مثلا دبیری که اطلاع رسانیش فقط از اینستاعه میخواستم ببینم راهکاری برای محدود کردنش هست؟ لطفا تجربه ای دارید بگیدplease!

----------


## dina.kh

*واقعا باریک الله خدایا از همین موردا میگفتم ها [/quote]


یکم که بزرگتر بشید متوجه میشید دوست واقعی وجود نداره .البته میدونم خیلی بدبین گفتم ولی خوب اگه دوست واقعی واقعی دارین و مطمئنین که واقعیه نگهش دارین ولی اگه فقط باعث اعصاب خوردیتون میشه از زندگیتون بندازینش بیرون . راستی اگه دوستات هم پشت کنکور موندن زیاد بهشون بها نده اینکه دم به دقیقه زنگ بزنن یا هر بار زنگ میزنن میگن ما که درس نمیخونیم بدون و مطمئن باش دارن دروغ میگن بقیه رو نمیدونم ولی به شخصه از رفاقت شانس نیاوردم حتی کسی که 12 سال 8 صبح تا  1 بعد از ظهر تو مدرسه با هم بودیم و بقیه روز همش پای تلفن با هم حرف میزدیم و قرار بود تا اخر عمر رفاقتمون همینجوری بمونه .الان حتی جواب سلامشو نمیدم و از این قضیه به شدت خوشحالم 
ولی اینو جدی در نظر بگیرین سال کنکور خیلی راحت میتونین دوستاتون رو الک کنین*

----------


## M.Faraz.Abr

> دوستانی که توی کم کردن مجازی تجربه موفق داشتن چیکار کردن . چون واقعا نمیشه کنارش گذاشت بخاطر اینکه مثلا اموزشی مجازی هست مدرسه ممکنه اطلاعیه بزنه نفهمم یا مثلا دبیری که اطلاع رسانیش فقط از اینستاعه میخواستم ببینم راهکاری برای محدود کردنش هست؟ لطفا تجربه ای دارید بگیدplease!


تنها و تنها از گوشی مادر و پدر

----------


## Amirsh23

> تنها و تنها از گوشی مادر و پدر


فرقی‌نمیکنه باز همین چرخه با اون گوشیا تکرار میشه :Yahoo (4):

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *هیچی نمیگم جز اینکه هرچی که  شد جانزنید.
>   چند شب پیش یکی از کاربرای عزیز  خیلی باهام صحبت کردن وباعث شدن دوباره امیدوار بشم واسه کنکور بجنگم .یه حرفی زدن که هیچ وقت از یاد نمیره
> 
> 
> اگه هدفی دارید و واستون مهمه حرمتشو نگه دارید و واسش بجنگید. هدف خیلی با ارزشه 
> 
> 
> *


میدونی الان همون احساس مسئولیت هست و بود . اما وقت نیست . سال کنکور من همگام بود با دبیران ضعیف ، مشاور الکی ، تعطیلات نیمه سال ، کرونا ، خود ناشی بودن تو سال کنکور ، تعصبات خانواده و..




> دوستانی که توی کم کردن مجازی تجربه موفق داشتن چیکار کردن . چون واقعا نمیشه کنارش گذاشت بخاطر اینکه مثلا اموزشی مجازی هست مدرسه ممکنه اطلاعیه بزنه نفهمم یا مثلا دبیری که اطلاع رسانیش فقط از اینستاعه میخواستم ببینم راهکاری برای محدود کردنش هست؟ لطفا تجربه ای دارید بگیدplease!


یه روز تصمیم میگیری یهو بدون اتلاف وقت که دپ بشی کلا اکانت هات رو پاک میکنی / ضمنا همه ما همین بهانه ها رو داشتیم که نکنه معلم چیزی بگه ندونیم ولی نترس از بین ما کسایی که دلیت زدن هیچ مشکلی هم نداشتن . به مدرسه هم اکانت شماره بابات رو بده که بخوان تلگرامی چیزی بزارن اون بهت بگه / اگه دانش اموزی غیر شاد چیز دیگه نزار بمونه .  من سال کنکور گوشیم دست خواهرم بود و انصافا هر وقت اومدم گوشیم رو بردارم چک کنم شارژش رو رسونده بود به 5 و 4 و من 10 دیقه زیاد نمیموندم سر گوشی.




> *واقعا باریک الله خدایا از همین موردا میگفتم ها* *
> 
> 
> یکم که بزرگتر بشید متوجه میشید دوست واقعی وجود نداره .البته میدونم خیلی بدبین گفتم ولی خوب اگه دوست واقعی واقعی دارین و مطمئنین که واقعیه نگهش دارین ولی اگه فقط باعث اعصاب خوردیتون میشه از زندگیتون بندازینش بیرون . راستی اگه دوستات هم پشت کنکور موندن زیاد بهشون بها نده اینکه دم به دقیقه زنگ بزنن یا هر بار زنگ میزنن میگن ما که درس نمیخونیم بدون و مطمئن باش دارن دروغ میگن بقیه رو نمیدونم ولی به شخصه از رفاقت شانس نیاوردم حتی کسی که 12 سال 8 صبح تا  1 بعد از ظهر تو مدرسه با هم بودیم و بقیه روز همش پای تلفن با هم حرف میزدیم و قرار بود تا اخر عمر رفاقتمون همینجوری بمونه .الان حتی جواب سلامشو نمیدم و از این قضیه به شدت خوشحالم 
> ولی اینو جدی در نظر بگیرین سال کنکور خیلی راحت میتونین دوستاتون رو الک کنین*


موافقم ، یه دوست نما هایی پیدا میشه که بهم میگفت نهایی نمیخونم و بلد نیستم ، کارنامه ها اومد یارو 18 معدل نهایی گرفته بود با کل دیپلم میشد 19 . دوستمون راست میگه سال کنکور من بشدت دوستان مخرب بین من بودن . ببینید بعضیا چنان هم کینه ای بودن که از درس خودشون میزدن بنزین مصرف میکردن می بردن کافی شاپ که من نتونم به ازمونم برسم . !!!!!!!!! واقعا میگم ها . بعضی از دوستان کنکوری هم دائما چ.س ناله میکنن که کار نیست و فلان و کلا شما رو از زندگی و درس میندازن . کنکوری که این تاپیک رو میخونی حواست باشه حتی حرفی که معلم بهت میگه وحی خدا نیست . یه چرت پرتی انداخته که خودش بولد شه . مثلا همه دیدیم که بعضی معلما مخربن . میاد سر کلاس میگه فلانی میخوای چیکاره بشی : و حتی اگه شما پزشکی هم نگی و یه رشته نرمال بگی شروع میکنه به مسخره و شکستن اراده تون . در این موقع به egg هاتون بنگرید و بگذرید.




> فرقی‌نمیکنه باز همین چرخه با اون گوشیا تکرار میشه


چونکه برا خودت یه بهانه هایی جور کردی که دلیل بشه برا غیر ممکن بودن اینکار . من دیروز سر حرف همین دوستان دلیت زدم . و سر اکانت اینستام خیلی دپ شدم . ولی نهایتا  1 روز بود . و دائما به خودم میگفتم که الان یه پله رو رفتم برا بهتر شدن اوضاعم .

----------


## aysan 18

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mobin.


چرا همه خودشونو باختن؟ جریان چیه؟



جریان بقیه رو نمی دونم ولی جریان من اینه که چن ماه نخوندم وهمه چی یادم رفته درحد جلبکم بلد نیستم چیزی پس 99درصد می مونم*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> جریان بقیه رو نمی دونم ولی جریان من اینه که چن ماه نخوندم وهمه چی یادم رفته درحد جلبکم بلد نیستم چیزی پس 99درصد می مونم*




من به خاطر مشاورم اصلا نمودار مطالعم پیسوته نیست و شاید حد م نداره  . شاید اصلا بحرانیه

----------


## Mohamad_R

خیلیا از من درباره نحوهبرنامه ریزی که اقای زمردی یاد دادن پرسیدن دوستان از کانال تلگرامی ایشون میتونید جوین بشین و مطالب خیلی خوبی بدون تبلیغ  بهره مند بشید .  @matrooke
ضمنا با اجازه اقای زمردی من اون دسته از فایل هایی که زحمت کشیده بودین رو اپلود کردم ( مخصوص برنامه ریزی ) که دوستانی که تلگرام ندارن استفاده کنند . 


دانلود برنامه ریزی به روش اصولی


تاپیک مربوطه

----------


## dina.kh

*

موافقم ، یه دوست نما هایی پیدا میشه که بهم میگفت نهایی نمیخونم و بلد نیستم ، کارنامه ها اومد یارو 18 معدل نهایی گرفته بود با کل دیپلم میشد 19 . دوستمون راست میگه سال کنکور من بشدت دوستان مخرب بین من بودن . ببینید بعضیا چنان هم کینه ای بودن که از درس خودشون میزدن بنزین مصرف میکردن می بردن کافی شاپ که من نتونم به ازمونم برسم . !!!!!!!!! واقعا میگم ها . بعضی از دوستان کنکوری هم دائما چ.س ناله میکنن که کار نیست و فلان و کلا شما رو از زندگی و درس میندازن . کنکوری که این تاپیک رو میخونی حواست باشه حتی حرفی که معلم بهت میگه وحی خدا نیست . یه چرت پرتی انداخته که خودش بولد شه . مثلا همه دیدیم که بعضی معلما مخربن . میاد سر کلاس میگه فلانی میخوای چیکاره بشی : و حتی اگه شما پزشکی هم نگی و یه رشته نرمال بگی شروع میکنه به مسخره و شکستن اراده تون . در این موقع به egg هاتون بنگرید و بگذرید.


تمام چیزایی که گفتی برام مثل خاطره بود چقدر دوستام آرزوی شکستمو داشتن و از موفق شدن من میترسیدن ولی خوب هر چه کنی به خود کنی 

 
میدونی گاهی بعضی از افراد اشتباه برداشت میکنن مثلا چون میگیم 99 درصد دوستات به درد نمیخورن .پس ارتبازشون رو تمام ادما قطع میکنن چون منزوی شدن و افسرده شدن خودش داستانی داره  ولی انسان مجبوره به اجتماعی بودن باید کسی رو پیدا کرد با موفقیات شاد شه و با شکستات ناراحت و در مقابل تو هم براش اینجوری باشی . دوستی با جنس مخالف که کلا تعطیل چون تخر و عاقبت نداره دور و برتون نگاه کنین نتیجه اشو میبینین با همجنس خودتون رفیق شین اگه لیاقت داره رفیقتون شه اگر نه که تنهایی به از همنشین بد 

ارزوی موفقیت برای همگی 
*

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> 
> 
> 
> تمام چیزایی که گفتی برام مثل خاطره بود چقدر دوستام آرزوی شکستمو داشتن و از موفق شدن من میترسیدن ولی خوب هر چه کنی به خود کنی 
> 
>  
> میدونی گاهی بعضی از افراد اشتباه برداشت میکنن مثلا چون میگیم 99 درصد دوستات به درد نمیخورن .پس ارتبازشون رو تمام ادما قطع میکنن چون منزوی شدن و افسرده شدن خودش داستانی داره  ولی انسان مجبوره به اجتماعی بودن باید کسی رو پیدا کرد با موفقیات شاد شه و با شکستات ناراحت و در مقابل تو هم براش اینجوری باشی . دوستی با جنس مخالف که کلا تعطیل چون تخر و عاقبت نداره دور و برتون نگاه کنین نتیجه اشو میبینین با همجنس خودتون رفیق شین اگه لیاقت داره رفیقتون شه اگر نه که تنهایی به از همنشین بد 
> 
> ...



من دوستی دارم که هنرستانی هستش و اونم در رنج درسی رشتش ( حسابداری ) کوشا و پیگیر .  دائم با اونم و رفاقتمون بر میگرده به موقع مهد . نه من از درس ایشون سر در میارم نه اون به درسای من نظر میده  چون هیچ وجه اشتراکی نداریم از درس و بنظرم بهترین دوستیه که برام نمیزاره افسرده بشم.  
یه روز میبینی اومده یه دنبل دستش که بیا چند ست بزنیم  و... درکل حرفم اینه که وقتی میگن یه چیز رو اصلاح کن از ریشه در نیارینش .

----------


## dina.kh

*




 نوشته اصلی توسط Mohamad_R





من دوستی دارم که هنرستانی هستش و اونم در رنج درسی رشتش ( حسابداری ) کوشا و پیگیر .  دائم با اونم و رفاقتمون بر میگرده به موقع مهد . نه من از درس ایشون سر در میارم نه اون به درسای من نظر میده  چون هیچ وجه اشتراکی نداریم از درس و بنظرم بهترین دوستیه که برام نمیزاره افسرده بشم.  
یه روز میبینی اومده یه دنبل دستش که بیا چند ست بزنیم  و... درکل حرفم اینه که وقتی میگن یه چیز رو اصلاح کن از ریشه در نیارینش .


چه خوب واقعا

جمله اخرتون خیلی خوب بود*

----------


## neutrino

> با عرض سلام و تسلیت کنکوری های 99 منجمله خودم . بشخصه این سال یکی از بدترین سال های کنکور از بدو تولد تا قرن اخیر است . 
> 
> دوستان عزیز و گرامی پشت کنکور و فارغ التحصیل ها : 
> 
> من قصد موندن برا کنکور 1400 رو دارم و مطمئنم که امسال قبول نمیشم به خاطر یه مسائلی که گفتم تو این تاپیک . 
> 
> 
> 
> لطفا از مشکلات و چه بکنیم و چه نکنیم در دوران پشت کنکور بگید خیلی ممنون . 
> ...



بذار بهت بهتون بگم غریبه
چیه بدت اومد بهت گفتم غریبه؟ها؟ اگه بخوای یپشت کنکوری بشی بدون دیگه با درس ومدرسه غریبه میشی 
عجیب رو با غریبه به کار میبرن میدونی چرا؟ چون پیش فرض آدمیزاد اینه که چیزی رو که بهش معرفتی نداره بهش محتاط بشه
حالا چرا؟ جواب فقط محیط درسه. دیگه خبری از معلمی نیست که بخوای بخونی یا تقلب کنی دیگه خبری از مراسم صبحگاهی نیست نه اوتوبوسی نه سرویسی نه حتی انگیزه ای*. پشت کنکور شدن یعنی دوری از درس به یک معنا.
*خوب به نظر نیاز نیست بگم دوری از درس یعنی چی وچه عواقب بدی داره چون خودم تجربه کردم دلم میسوزه هم برا خودم هم برا مثل خودم هم برای اینایی که میخوان بمونن پشت کنکور یکی از بد ترین ضرباتش اینه که ضریب هوشی آدم میاد پایین. زمانی که از مغز کار بکشی هنگ نمیکنه داغ نمیکنه بیشتر بهت جواب میده مغز اینطوریاس. وقتی هم ازش کار نکشی ضعیف تر میشه خودم مثالشم ومثال واضضحش روهم دیدم یه بنده خدایی رو

----------


## Mohamad_R

> بذار بهت بهتون بگم غریبه
> چیه بدت اومد بهت گفتم غریبه؟ها؟ اگه بخوای یپشت کنکوری بشی بدون دیگه با درس ومدرسه غریبه میشی 
> عجیب رو با غریبه به کار میبرن میدونی چرا؟ چون پیش فرض آدمیزاد اینه که چیزی رو که بهش معرفتی نداره بهش محتاط بشه
> حالا چرا؟ جواب فقط محیط درسه. دیگه خبری از معلمی نیست که بخوای بخونی یا تقلب کنی دیگه خبری از مراسم صبحگاهی نیست نه اوتوبوسی نه سرویسی نه حتی انگیزه ای*. پشت کنکور شدن یعنی دوری از درس به یک معنا.
> *خوب به نظر نیاز نیست بگم دوری از درس یعنی چی وچه عواقب بدی داره چون خودم تجربه کردم دلم میسوزه هم برا خودم هم برا مثل خودم هم برای اینایی که میخوان بمونن پشت کنکور یکی از بد ترین ضرباتش اینه که ضریب هوشی آدم میاد پایین. زمانی که از مغز کار بکشی هنگ نمیکنه داغ نمیکنه بیشتر بهت جواب میده مغز اینطوریاس. وقتی هم ازش کار نکشی ضعیف تر میشه خودم مثالشم ومثال واضضحش روهم دیدم یه بنده خدایی رو




قلم تیز و خوبی دارین 


ببینم یعنی حتی کسی که دوست غیر کنکوری داشته باشه و تفریح هفتگیش برنامه ریزی شده باشه چی ؟  

من همین امسال رو هم میخواستم غیر حضوری وردارم و به قول شما غریب بشم پیش مردم و قریب به کنکور. ولی نزاشت خانواده .

----------


## -Sara-

سلام 
من فقط میگم نترسید از پشت کنکور موندن!
به همون اندازه که سختی داره درسای خوبی هم بهتون میده که ممکنه هیچ جای دیگه یاد نگیرید!

----------


## Mohamad_R

شاید بهترین که بهم گفتن

----------


## Mohamad_R

> *
> جریان بقیه رو نمی دونم ولی جریان من اینه که چن ماه نخوندم وهمه چی یادم رفته درحد جلبکم بلد نیستم چیزی پس 99درصد می مونم*




یاد این دوستمون هم بخیر

----------


## NormaL

> من ۹۸ اولین کنکورم رو دادم و رتبه ۹۰۰۰ منطقه ۲ شدم(تجربی ) اصلا راضی نبودم ولی خب میدونستم جای امید هست و میشه با یه سال موندن قبول شد. برا همین موندم و امسال دوباره میخوام کنکور بدم و امیدوارم نتیجه خوبی بگیرم.در کل نسبت به سال پیش پیشرفت داشتم تو تراز و از میانگین ۶۰۰۰ پارسال امسال میانگین تقریبا ۶۶۰۰ شد . سختی های خودشو داره ولی اگه بخوای میشه. نمیدونم امسال چه رتبه ای میاری ولی امیدتو از دست نده هر چیزی ممکنه ولی اگه خواستی پشت بمونی، تا بهمن بخون و اگه تونستی ترازتو برسونی بالای ۶۵۰۰ تا اون موقع(نه میانگین فقط یواش یواش پیشرفت کنی برسی به ۶۵۰۰ ) ادامه بده اگه نه که برو ثبت نام کن برا بهمن یه دانشگاهی. بازم میگم هر چیزی ممکنه و شاید حتی اگه ترازت تا اون موقع ۶۵۰۰ نشد هم بتونی تا کنکور سال بعد انقد پیشرفت کنی که به نتیجه برسی. به رتبه امسالت هم مربوط میشه تا ببینی از کجا باید به کجا برسی. ولی نزار کسی بترسونتت که پشت کنکور موندن خیلی کار سختیه،نه سخت نیست مثل هر کار دیگه ای به تلاش نیاز داره همین. من خودم هدفم برا امسال میانیگین نزدیک ۷۰۰۰ بود ولی نشد،چهار پنج بار تراز به ۶۸۰۰ رسید ولی بازم به اون میانگینی که میخواستم نرسیدم. نهایتا هیچکس صلاحتو بهتر از خودت نمیدونه پس خوب روش فکر کن.امیدوارم بهترین تصمیم رو بگیری.موفق باشی.


سلام داداش رتبت چند شد؟ :Yahoo (21):

----------


## milad_bg80

نظر خودمو میگم از نظر درسی پیشرفت میکنی ولی باید ب فکر روحیت باشی

----------


## eligram1400

سخته

----------


## Mohamad_R

به عنوان یه پشت کنکوری به خودم میگم تا اینجا خوب بوده :Yahoo (4):

----------

